# Goring by sea



## bazandgaz (Aug 3, 2009)

Can anybody recommend a site/stopover as near to goring by sea as possible, we are going to a party on 20th December & the caravan club site is closed !!

Thanks in advance


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Suggest you just park in the road nearest to the party. Most residents and police are fairly lenient during the festive season. 

Mind you, Goring (Sussex) is a bit of a posh area, so perhaps you could arrange to park on their driveway or even perhaps on a neighbours driveway. 

We parked up on the road outside our relatives house over Christmas for one night and nobody complained. 

I mean, the party could go on all night and nobody would know that you'd gone back to the van for a sleepover.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you may be able to park on the road known as Marine Drive in the "goring gap" between Goring & Ferring. It's quiet and has a large green from the road to the beach. I've parked there in the day easily enough, and I don't think there are any restriction son overnighting.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

If you want a pukka campsite, we go to Ecclesden Farm regularly. Facilities basic but good location and quiet.

http://www.ecclesden.co.uk/

Sorry : Just realised this is probably the site you found was closed.

I think Highdown Vineyard is available to use as a stopover

http://www.highdown-vineyard.co.uk/


----------

